# Beer style and amount of hops



## bmarshall (21/11/13)

Is there a rough measurement of the amount of hops and beer styles. 
Eg:
> 500g per 100L for an ipa. 
1kg per 100L dipa. 
250g - 400g per 100L for pale ale etc?


----------



## JDW81 (21/11/13)

Not as simple as that as the hop amounts added are dependent on the alpha acid percentage, the hop schedule, the gravity of the beer (due to the effects on utilisation) and the whole IBU:SG ratio.

A better guide would be the BJCP (or similar) style range of IBUs and then work out hop amounts from there.

JD


----------



## of mice and gods (21/11/13)

to elaborate a little more (and also agree with JDW81), IBU's are what you need to know about because one hop may have an Alpha Acid content (AA% - very simply put, the bittering potential for a hop) of say 3% while another may have 13%. If you made an IPA with a kilo of the first hop it would be VASTLY different from using a kilo of the second hop (which would produce a beer roughly 4 times more bitter than the first).

Even within the same variety, or from the same grower over different seasons there is natural variation in the AA% of hops. So to think of it in grams per volume is only useful if you know the AA% and can determine IBU's.

Al

Edit: Before I start a war or get flamed to death - Obviously also the wort gravity, addition times, type of hop product and a bunch of other things effect the way your hops work and contribute to your beer. But start with the above and expand from there.


----------



## bmarshall (21/11/13)

I understand there is an IBU range for different styles but Im talking more about hop oils content or flavor.
You can have a high IBU beer with little hop flavor/oils, and vice versa.


----------



## black_labb (21/11/13)

I think the question could be phrased as how much late hop flavour and how high is the IBU.


----------

